# UKBFF Juniors - pics



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)

http://<object width="425" height="344">



5fHWqQhruZI[/MEDIA]&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowf]


----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)

More to come once I have uploaded them - good luck for tomorrow to all


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good pics mate 

GHS


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just seen on MT that Jordan has placed third in his class - with James Hollingshead (#1) first and Roman Smentek (#2) second.

Well done J! :thumb:


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

Well Done jay..... awesome man.......and jordan.... GREAT achievement guys!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Courtesy of Eric Guy;


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done to all you guys....great to see the young lads coming through and keeping the future of the sport alive.

Brilliant....top quality physiques as well.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Did Lewis Breed not compete?

The 2008 champ?

GHS


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems not GHS.


----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Lewis is sitting it out this year (Obviously as he was not there!) and putting on some size - The condition on the guy that came second was amazing but Jordan looked really good on sat as well - a good but quite small class. (as in competitors !)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Did Lewis Breed not compete?
> 
> The 2008 champ?
> 
> GHS


The pictures would suggest not


----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)

some more from the Pre judging


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure Lewis has his reasons. Nothing else to prove for him in that class.

The junior guys look great. Amazing potential for the future and shows how strong British bodybuilding is becoming.

GHS


----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## chris29bb (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like a class that was small in numbers but strong in quality. The Juniors are really showing how bodybuilding is maturing here in Britain and how it has a great future - well done to all the lads!

I don't think Lewis Breed has anything to prove in this class as he was a deserving winner last year; returing as last years champion to the same class this year is just an opportunity to lose with no real 'progress' if you win as you've already done it. If I was him I'd take that view and decide it's someone elses turn; I'd go for the World junior title then head for the Mens.


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

well done lads, hopefully i will be there next year


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Excellent physiques there, what the fk is going on with No4s bicep genetics, outstanding!!!!

Is it just me though, or is the lighting appalling? At first I thought all these guys were off, but then looked closer and it looks like the lighting is ruining it for them a little?

Not taking anything away from the lads what so ever, piles of muscle up there :thumbup1:


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah the lighting doesn't look good to be honest.

I've been looking thru the pictures and get more impressed as I try to rank them myself because it's such a good line up; some serious muscle up there and great potential. They're gonna need a Teens class soon as anyone not near the upper age limit would be in trouble!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Bloody scary for juniors! Well done all.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

James is an absolutly cracking lad, very humble and deserving winner! He comes from a good gym with some great lads behind him, if you ever see any one of them competing at a show there is always a massive crowd with them. Enjoy the rebound and food mate!


----------



## Luke1986 (May 11, 2009)

I totally agree mate-james was superb over both days and really took his physique to another level since his first outing in portsmouth 08!!HE knew wot he had to do and he did it-he never moaned or whinged while dieting(like myself and alotta other guys tend to!!lol)another thing to note is that is diet and cardio regime was pretty much all down to instinct and it worked out perfectly for him!just goes to show YOU DONT NEED A GURU or advisor tellin u wot to do 2b a great champion!!

CONGRATES JAMES-OUTSTANDING BODYBUILDER AND GREAT PROSPECT FOR THE FUTURE


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Luke1986 said:


> I totally agree mate-james was superb over both days and really took his physique to another level since his first outing in portsmouth 08!!HE knew wot he had to do and he did it-he never moaned or whinged while dieting(like myself and alotta other guys tend to!!lol)another thing to note is that is diet and cardio regime was pretty much all down to instinct and it worked out perfectly for him!just goes to show YOU DONT NEED A GURU or advisor tellin u wot to do 2b a great champion!!
> 
> CONGRATES JAMES-OUTSTANDING BODYBUILDER AND GREAT PROSPECT FOR THE FUTURE


wasnt he prepped by nick hobson?

the guy who got second in the over 40's??


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw Roman Smentek in the gym I go to a lot in the run up to this comp. Didn't realise how big these junior's were until I saw him in the flesh. Wow! When I first saw him I thought he was much older due to the size he was carrying


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

how would anyone know what any of these guys take?

its a bit of a silly question IMO


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> how would anyone know what any of these guys take?
> 
> its a bit of a silly question IMO


yes probably do use slin, gh etc is the answer....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

XJPX said:


> yes probably do use slin, gh etc is the answer....


lol straight from thehorses mouth so to speak :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some good pics nice one .. well done guys


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Was thinking of throwing my hat in the juniors this year, but after seeing these guys think i will wait a year and try and put some more mass on.


----------

